# Pregnant molly



## CHRIS1222 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey all i have a pregnant molly with five fry. She still looks very pregnant. My question is how will i know when she is gonna drop more fry any signs to look for and up to how many babies will she have this is my first time for a breeding fish


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Molly can have up to 100+ fry. If your molly has only had 5, then the chances are she has either aborted the rest due to stress or she is holding on the the rest. Some Molly has been known to have a few babies and hold on to other babies. 

Signs are:

Wanting to be alone.
Other fish chasing her and not leaving her alone.
Loss of appetite


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Is your pregnant female in a tank of her own, or is she still with the community? 

If you want to increase the chances of her having live babies instead of aborted ones, keep her alone and with plenty of cover to hide. Keep the temperature stable and try not to disturb her. 

Recently, 2/5 pregnant females of mine (platies and guppies) died in the community tank while trying to give birth, while the other 3 had about a dozen perfectly healthy little fry. The three were in their own little 1g set-up with a small sponge filter and air stone, and fake plants. 

If you take the preggo female away from the males, all the better. They'll harass her to hell and back during the whole birthing process until she either aborts or becomes ill and dies off (that is assuming she isn't one of the lucky ones, and manages to have some healthy fry anyway. Some females are troopers).

I'm sure people have mentioned it time and time again, but if you want to ensure the survival of your fry, remove them from the adults completely until they're too big to fit inside anyone's mouth.


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

Livebearers can have a few fry and hold on to others but will usually drop them all within a day or 2 or chances are she has or other fish have eat them


----------

